# My tiels



## Tiffany (Oct 13, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my tiels. Hope you enjoy them! 

*Charlie:*









*Louie and Lola:*









*Little Man and Baby Girl:*









*Booger and Mom:*


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Your tiels are gorgeous  thanks for sharing pic's of them


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute tiels! Is that parsley in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, that is a parsley plant I picked up at a nursery. My tiel Little Man loves parsley, so I thought it would be cheaper to buy a plant instead of going to the grocery store. 

Glad you like the pics!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree- I should grow my own too! All 10 of mine are in love with parsley!

PS_ you can make the pics a little bigger next time If they are too big the site will automatically resize them for you.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting pics, you've got a very cute flock!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh they are lovely. What a good idea with the parsley plant. That is one thing I haven't tried Dooby with yet.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

what a beautiful flock you have there.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow you've got some beautiful tiels, I LOVE the lutino!


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. All of them are such a joy. We have all come a long way in the past year. Little Man and Baby Girl are both rehomes. I found an ad in the paper asking $100 for both birds and the cage. My co-worker was going to get me a tiel for my birthday, so I told her about this. A few days later, they came home with me. Louie and Lola came from a breeder was going to quit breeding them. Both were scared to death of humans. If I stuck my hand in the cage, Louie would attack and draw blood. Now, he automatically flies right over to me and sits on my head or shoulder. Charlie came from my co-worker after her other tiel died. I was birdsitting Charlie while my co-worker went camping. Three days later, instead of Charlie going back home, she came to live with me. I got Booger at the bird fair back in April. I had no idea how to handfeed a baby, so the breeder took the time to show me how to properly handfeed him. Now I call him my velcro bird because he has to be with me wherever I am. Sorry this is long, I just thought I would give you the backstory on my flock.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for sharing your story Tiffany  That last pic of you and booger is adorable


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

It's so great how you rehome them and tame them again.
I'm sure it took a long time, but it was obviously worth it!


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 13, 2007)

It wasn't that hard. Little Man was somewhat tame when I brought him home. The whole car ride home, he was whistling and saying pretty bird. Louie took a few months to get him to where he is at now. Booger is my little velcro bird. He is with me at the moment. I can pretty much handle them all.


----------

